# smallies



## shadow (Apr 30, 2011)

quick trip to a small spot that gets good with high water ,caught numerous smallies with the best being 18.5 inches


----------



## 00 mod (Apr 30, 2011)

NICE!! I wanna catch some smallies!

Jeff


----------



## bobberboy (Apr 30, 2011)

that's a big smallie


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice, I love fishing for smallies when they're biting. When they aren't biting, it ruins my day, and makes me retie way too much :roll:


----------



## shadow (Apr 30, 2011)

water dropped 2 feet from yesterday but some were still there and a visitor showed up to check me out


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice fish - where are you located? Looks a lot like PA waters?


----------



## shadow (Apr 30, 2011)

Parkersburg ,Iowa


----------



## bulldog (Apr 30, 2011)

I dislike this only because i am terribly jelous.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (May 2, 2011)

Whats that brown furry thing?


----------



## Ictalurus (May 2, 2011)

nathanielrthomas said:


> Whats that brown furry thing?



Mink, and a great pic by the way.


----------



## Andy (May 2, 2011)

LOL, Mink are some vicious critters, seen one attack a full grown Canadian goose.


----------



## Truckmechanic (May 2, 2011)

Nice fish, those look to be healthy!!


----------



## FishingCop (May 3, 2011)

nice looking fish


----------

